# Emulateur Classic sur Mac Mini intel...



## flippy (12 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour. Je voudrais savoir s'il existe un émulateur Classic [OS9 ou inférieur] que je pourrais installer sur un Mac Mini de 2006 *Intel avec Tiger* [Classic n'est pas sur le DVD d'installation]. Merci pour vos pistes


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Septembre 2011)

Pour OS 8.6 à 9.2.2, il y a SheepShaver, qui émule un PPC, et pour des versions plus anciennes de l'OS, son cousin Basilisk II (qui lui, émule un Mac 68K).

Sheepshaver présente l'intéressante particularité de pouvoir émuler un PPC "new world", ce qui dispense de la fastidieuse recherche de l'image de Rom qui va bien, vu qu'il peut utiliser à sa place le fichier "Mac OS Rom" présent dans les systèmes qu'il fait tourner.

Par contre, il ne faut pas perdre de vue que ça reste un émulateur (comme Classic), donc qu'il ne sait pas tout faire tourner. Il fait tourner certaines applications qui plantent sous Classic (Omnis 7v3, entre autres), mais plante avec d'autres qui ne posent pas problème sous Classic (Office 98 pour citer ce qui est sans doute la plus connue).


----------



## flippy (12 Septembre 2011)

Merci pour tes pistes. Mais tu mentionnes SheepShaver émulant un PPC, mais est-ce que ça marche aussi pour un proc Intel ? :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Septembre 2011)

flippy a dit:


> Merci pour tes pistes. Mais tu mentionnes SheepShaver émulant un PPC, mais est-ce que ça marche aussi pour un proc Intel ? :mouais:



Ben nan, sur un Mac à processeur intel, ça servirait à quoi d'émuler un Mac à processeur identique, SheepShaver émule un Mac à processeur PPC lorsque tu le lance sur un Mac à processeur Intel, c'et le seul moyen de faire tourner des applications "OS 9" sur un Mac Intel !


----------



## flippy (12 Septembre 2011)

OK tu as raison [stupid boy :rose:] ! Merci encore


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ça servirait à quoi d'émuler un Mac à processeur identique


Pour SheepShaver, émuler un Mac PPC sur son Mac PPC peu avoir de nombreux avantages. La question n'était pas si stupide au final.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2011)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;9644382 a dit:
			
		

> Pour SheepShaver, émuler un Mac PPC sur son Mac PPC peu avoir de nombreux avantages. La question n'était pas si stupide au final.



Il était question de Mac Intel, ici, je n'ai pas parlé d'émuler PPC sur PPC, ce qui présente de l'intérêt, notamment si le PPC est sous Leopard !


----------

